# Blind Taste Test Thread (Reviews ONLY!)



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

***This thread is to be used ONLY for reviews and reviews ONLY for the Blind Taste Test***​
As stated above in bold red letters, this thread is to only be used for the reviews in the Blind Taste Test. A separate thread, which can be found here is for all discussion, chat, input, and etc for the Blind Taste Test in general.​
I ask that no one, except for myself, admins, mods, and the nine members that have been selected for the Blind Taste Test to post in this thread (Mods/Admins, please feel free to delete any unwanted posts in this thread that is not part of or not an actual review, thank you). Again, all chat and discussions should be posted in the "*Blind Taste Test Thread (Discussion)*" thread. Only reviews from the members chosen are to be posted in this thread.​
TonyBrooklyn
Cigary
asmartbull
CeeGar
KcJason1
JGD
Arnie
TrippMc4
szyzk​
Reviewers, below is a copy/format I'd like for you to follow as closely as possible for your reviews.​
*Cigar: *_(Cigar One or Cigar Two)_
*Date / Time:*
*Location Smoked:*
*Drink:*
*Time: *_(How long it took you to smoke the cigar)_​
*First Third:*​
_(Your thoughts and comments on the first thirds of the cigar)_​
*Picture (First Third): *​
_(Insert a picture of the first third of the cigar)_​
*Second Third:*​
_(Your thoughts and comments on the second third of the cigar)_​
*Picture (Second Third):*​
_(Insert a picture of the second third of the cigar)_​
*Final Third:*​
_(Your thoughts and comments on the final third of the cigar)_​
*Picture (Final Third):*​
_(Insert a picture of the final third of the cigar)_​
*Final Observation / Closing Thoughts:*​
_(Insert your final thoughts about the cigar you smoked here and any additional comments you'd like to add about the cigar you smoked)_​
*Cigar Rating: *_(Rate 1-10)_​
*Origin:* _(Cuban or Non-Cuban)_​


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Gents
Here we go. Thanks again Dave

Beware, if you are are tester, your better off not reading. I am sure this will muddy the water. .....
I will keep my words sweet as I may have to eat them....

Cigar One
Aug 31
A wonderful night on the porch with 2 cups of coffee. Yes I am slow. This puppy lasted me 65 minutes, Did I mention I was slow....

My first impression was that the construction looked perfect. The cold draw was just the way I like it. I got notes of barnyard and bitter/sweet light spice. My first thought was this was in the LGC or Hoyo family.
The first inch was terriffic. The spice resembled "Montreal steak seasoning"
After the first inch it all went away ?? Just pleasant tobacco.
By the end of the first 1/3 the flavor didn't match the quality of the cigar










The start of the second 1/3. I was surprised with a cream that wasn't present earlier with little else. A faint citrus note popped it's head, and Montreal Steak turned to pepper, but nothing was building. I had no idea where this thing was going. I thought LGC'ish or Du Roi'ish ???.
Illusione (sp) popped into my mind. I clearly have never had this cigar.
Construction stayed solid, and everything about this said "premium", but the flavor were muttled.










The final 1/3 was woodsy with white pepper. It was enjoyable, The wrapper started to split but the smoke stayed strong.










Final thoughts. A premium cigar who's profile was nice but nothing I would buy. It was great out of the gate, but not much for stamina
I never got that underlying essence that yelled Habano. If it is, I think it is Hoyo'ish.
I say Not Cuban. I would give it a 7.5

Thanks for reading


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Ok..here's my take for #1

8/31/2011 smoke time: 9-10pm
outside on the patio
drink: bottled water

First thoughts are: nice construction, slightly toothy wrapper. A somewhat light floral scent. Pre-light draw was firm with a straight tobacco/slight licorice flavor.
First third:
The cigar started out with a bitter taste with a good bit of spice. A decent flow of smoke and good draw. The spice is fairly heavy through the first third. The bitterness quickly faded.









Second third: The cigar is mellowing out as the spice dissipates. Nothing complex in flavor. Light tobacco flavor with some grassy, paper overtones.









Last third: This cigar does not have much going in the flavor department. Nothing unpleasant, but nothing that is grabbing my attention. The burn and draw continue to be really nice.









Final thoughts: An ok smoke. Nothing that impressed me. Tasting notes did not change much for me. Kind of flat.

Score: 6.5
Origin: Non Cuban


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Okay here we go!
Thanks again David as i am enjoying Cigar #2 very much gonna nub it now!

Nice looking Cigar cracked wrapper that effected draw for the first 1/3
Pre light draw Nutty Sweet Musty

Toasted the foot here we go!
1st Third
Crack on wrapper really makes it hard to get a good mouthful of smoke! Citrus very dry like a septic pencil, Vegatal taste not much else going on. This stick has some age on it or is a by product of its storage. May have been over-humidified at one time!




I think you can see the crack here sorry camera phone pictures as i forgot my camera in Brooklyn taking pictures of the damage to my house!



2nd third

A sooty creamy bitterness that may be a result of puffing harder than normal due to crack in the wrapper! A special spiciness as the burn line passes the crack! Where have i tasted this before Maybe a PLPC?
The smoke is blue cigar settles down the scent is Cuban!







Last third

Very sooty harsh Twanging my arse off Black pepper Soot goes away the spice is bliss!
More lip smacking very dry tasting Twang again like a septic pencil when you cut your lip shaving and you taste it on the end of your tongue!
The finish is so long the spice so good i have to nub it!







In conclusion the sooty taste and the very dry Twang i have never tasted in a Cuban before. If this cigar is not Cuban then it has made a fool of me! No Doubt 100% Cuban that's my story and i am sticking to it!
Thanks for looking!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigar #1

Prelight draw Mint Wood Sweet



Toasted the foot

First 1/3
Harsh ,Metallic, Tobacco



2nd 1/3

This cigar is making me nausea's Metallic taste burnt tobacco, like licking an ash tray. Trying to rinse my Palate with very light Iced coffee no sugar. No enjoyment from this cigar whatsoever. I would toss it but i am committed to review it. 


Final 1/3 At this point the cigar is spending more time in the ash tray than in my mouth!



The occasional Puff tells me that in the ashtray is where it belongs. One dimensional sadly that one dimension is not a good one!

Conclusion 100% most definably Non Cuban!

I say that because this cigar had not one Cuban characteristic that i could pick out!
Its not so much the Metallic taste the burnt tobacco taste the Mint that i have never gotten from a Cuban. As many have told me they have experienced these things. I personally have never found them in any Cuban i have smoked!
Its what the cigar has not given me No TWANG no complexity no nice aroma.



Thanks for looking!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

edit: Double post.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_Sorry i left something out !

__*Cigar: *(Cigar One) 
*Date 09/03/2011
Time:*  9:00 a.m
*Location Smoked:*  On my sun porch
*Drink:*  Iced Coffee no sugar lite
*Time: *(How long it took you to smoke the cigar)
50 minutes

Cigar two

Date 09/02/2001

Time 5:00 P.M

Location On my sun porch

Drink Seltzer

Time how long to smoke

45 minutes

 _​


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

* Cigar: Cigar one
**Date / Time: Saturday 6pm
* *Location Smoked: Outlaw Cigar
Drink: Ice Water
Time: 1hr 20min

* *Construction: The wrapper has very small little veins. It is a Colorado shaded cigar. The wrapper has a slight sheen. There is one small soft spot near the foot of the cigar. About half way up the cigar there is a high spot that is like a ridge and straight. It is about an inch long. Very little flaws in the wrapper itself.


* *Prelight: Fresh wet cedar like taste, with a slight spice to it.








* *

First Third: First few puffs where a dry cedar like flavor. Had a slight citrus flavor to it. There is a subtle spice in the background. After the first inch the cedar flavor is gone, it seems to be a moderately spicy now. The spice is definitely starting to linger on the tongue. It almost taste like a Nosotros at the end of the first 3rd. Some of the dry cedar has returned to accompany the spice, but the the citrus has left.

* *Picture (First Third): 







* *

Second Third: This cigar has really mellowed out. The spice has all but gone. There is still a faint cedar flavor present. Toward the middle of the 2nd 1/3 it is starting to taking on a slight cc flavor. Notes of cocoa, a tangy cream like notes are starting to be had.

* *Picture (Second Third):







* *

Final Third: The cigar is mellowed out like it was in the was in the 2nd 3rd. It has taking on a tangy flavor with a sublte sweetness. With a little less than 2 inches left the tangy sweetness is gone!! It has started to be creamyand bitter and at the same time.

Picture (Final Third): * *







* *

Final Observation / Closing Thoughts: Overall this cigar was very good at times. And at others it was just ok. Would I smoke again? Yes. Despite the ash being very dark like a cc. I believe this cigar taste more like a NC with slight CC flavors here and there.

* *Ash: Very dark grey to medium grey ash. It was very smooth and CC looking.. First Ash dropped at ¾ of an inch







* *

Cigar Rating: 7

* *Origin: Non Cuban*


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Here we go for #2!

9/4/2011 smoke time 4pm-5ish
patio then garage
drink: Dos Equis

First thoughts are: This cigar has a beautiful worn brown leather wrapper with light veins. It feels slightly hard towards the upper middle. I hoped it didn't give problems as the look of this cigar begs to be smoked! The prelight draw is smooth tobacco with a light sweet cedar scent.

First third: Twanged! From the first draw, smooth Cuban flavor. Thick, velvety blue smoke. Hints of leather and nuts. Notes of coffee and light spice after a few deep puffs. The draw is a bit tight.









Second third: A smooth and enjoyable smoke. Richness and complexity of flavor showing the hallmarks of a good Cuban cigar. Coffee and cream tastes are taking over.The wrapper is beginning to let loose a bit as a light rain is beginning to fall here in north GA...moving this to the garage.









Last third: Earth and leather flavors are shining through. Some cocoa and toasted nuts hitting on the retrohale. A slight vanilla is lingering on the palate. A tasty smoke for sure! 









Final thoughts: This is an enjoyable cigar. The complexity is there along with the other characteristics of a Cuban cigar. This is hands down a Habano!
Score : 8.5
Thanks for letting me be a part of this, David!


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Cigar: Cigar Two
Time: 2:00pm - 9/5/2011
Location: My back patio
Drink: Water
Duration: hour and twenty minutes

Pre-light: Construction seems very good. Small veins and firm to the touch. Pre-light draw has a light sweetness with cedar. Looks and smells great.









First Third: Do I sense a little twang??? It's too early to tell. Cigar starts off with soft cedar and earthiness. There is a little dark chocolate on the back of the tongue. Good draw and burn. Lots of thick smoke. Pepper starts to pick up about an inch into the stick and the dark chocolate has disappeared. Nose and back of the throat are picking up the black pepper with a little sweetness in the background.









My trusty companion, Cody, is out with me. He has the nose of a bloodhound. Does he pick up any twang???









Second Third: I can certainly pick-up what I would consider some Cuban-esque flavors. The pepper has mellowed for the time being. Wrapper is cracking in a couple places, but nothing to be concerned about. I'm now picking up a little fresh baked bread flavor and straight sweet tobacco. There is a sweetness in the aftertaste that is really enjoyable. Pepper is still there with a little graham cracker in the background.









Final Third: Flavor and body have stayed pretty consistent at what I would consider medium. Getting a little more of that graham cracker flavor with some pepper on the back of the tongue. A little more buttery in taste as well. Pepper is still mellow. Getting into the last 2 inches and the smoke is heating up. Pepper is back and getting much stronger. Still have a little graham cracker/baked bread in the background along with some cedar. There is some creaminess trying to push through, but the pepper is overpowering most everything else. I did pick up a little floral taste right towards the end too.









Final thoughts: For the most part, this was a very enjoyable cigar. The pepper was a bit too much at some points, but aside from that I really liked it. I would have to say this is *NOT a CC* based on the pepper content. I have not tasted that in any CCs that I have tasted in the past.

Score: 8


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi fellas!! Time for cigar number one!

It's Monday Sept. 5th 1:30PM. 87 degrees out. Light breeze.

I'm smoking this on my back porch while drinking cool mountain water.

Smoking time: an hour and ten minutes.

Pre-light smell is floral, sweet tobacco. The draw is just about perfect.
Wrapper is brown, a little dark.

Here are cigars one and two sitting on an Argentine tobacco leaf:










And cigar one by itself with a little pumpkin that will become a Thanksgiving pie in due time:










Light-up: I'm getting wood and nuts, maybe pecans with a little sweetness.

A taste of herb, I can't put a name to yet. Medium strength.

3/4 inch in there is a cedar resin flavor through the nose exhale that is unusual.

The ash held on for about an inch and a half, dark gray with a little white in it.

The burn is perfect throughout this cigar, dead on!

The first third was nuts, wood, herbs and that cedar resin. So far so good.

Second third:










Wood and earth with an undertone of gardenia and a tiny hint of molasses sweetness.

Vegetal now, almost peat flavor.

Leather comes in, sort of like the smell of my old baseball glove when I was a kid--- one of the fine smells of summer.

A hint of campfire.

In the park not far from my house there is a little Labor Day celebration going on, booths selling trinkets and a band doing covers of 60's and 70's rock songs. Right now they are mangling the Beatles' Come Together. This is summer's last hurrah.

In the second third the power ramped up a little, maybe medium/full with a fair amount of earth and leather with some touches of flowers and sweetness that is ghostly in its subtlety.

Third third:










La Bamba is being destroyed in the park now. I decide I will wait until the band stops before I wander over to the park.

Thyme, winter savory, a little flintyness.

Now earthiness becomes the dominant flavor.

A tiny wren is flitting around looking for a meal and calling in his harsh voice.

I'm getting leather again. A little bitterness creeps in toward the end.

Overall: This cigar is an earthy, leathery smoke, medium/full with hints of herbs, wood and a little sweetness. It might be a Cuban Bolivar, but something is telling me it has a Honduran quality to it. The construction was spot on perfect, the best burn in a cigar I have smoked in a while. Oops, almost forgot to rate it: I'll give her an 8. I enjoyed my hour and ten.

Sadly, my palate hasn't been real sharp in the last week or so, too many cigars and fresh garden tomatoes, I missed some of the subtleties.

My very first thought when I smelled this cigar was the Cuban sweet fragrance coming from the foot, so I will stick with that and say it was Cuban.

Thanks David, this is a fine thing you are doing, to be so generous to us.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cigar: cigar 2
Date / Time: 9-5-11 1:20PM 
Location Smoked: Outlaw Cigar... Outside, then inside because it was too hot! Drink: Coffee Black Time: 1hr 10min Construction: Very little veins. There was 1 small water spot. And also a green spot from fermentation. Overall there was not soft spots.










First Third: Sweet Tobacco. The sweetness faded some throughout the first 3rd. At times it took on a citrus flavor with a slight TWANG! :tape: Picture (First Third):









Second Third: Sweet tobacco with a slight twang. At this point the cigar seemed to taste very similar to a Partagas short. During the middle of the 2nd 3rd I picked up on a white pepper spice. I also started smoking this thing much quicker at this point. The flavors tasted great and I couldn't get enough!!! My breath also developed a sweet flavor on the exhale while breathing in and out. Picture (Second Third):









Final Third: At the beginning of the last third, the spice mellowed out. Toffee, cocoa and a sight cream flavor were present. At times it seemed like it was going get spicy, and other puffs it just seemed like sweet tobacco. At times while getting closer to the nub I though it tasted like a HdM and other times a Partagas.. but not as strong either. Picture (Final Third):









Final Observation / Closing Thoughts: This cigar was much better than #1. I loved every minute of it. It tasted very much like a Party short throughout the entire smoke. But not quite as flavorful. I almost wish I would have drank a water with this one, Like I had with cigar one instead of a coffee.. just to give me more of a baseline. But even with coffee on the breath, I believe this to be of cuban decent.

Ash: Dark grey to medium grey.. Very similar to cigar one.










Cigar Rating: 8-8.5

Origin: Cuban


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Cigar #1

First of all let me acknowledge what a treat it is for me to review this and esp. today when I really needed a break to sit back with my thoughts to escape for just a little while from the wear and tear of life.

Pre light on this cigar was enjoyable because I kept this in my favorite humidor that always gives a slight wood/cedar aroma to every cigar that is kept in there. This cigar was nice and smooth with one vein running through it which did not take anything away from how it smoked. The initial pre draw told me that it was a little tight so I wanted to ensure that this was going to be given a fair chance for a good draw...taking my draw tool I carefully inserted it into the cigar and it did it's job perfectly.

The first few draws is cool and tasty with the aforementioned taste of cedar and wood that I attribute to my humidor...a very nice retro hale gives me a smooth and easy flavor of fresh tobacco and mild pepper/spice.

1/3---is reminescent of a JLP w/grassy tobacco flavor and a slight taste of wood and oak...very straightforward gentle finish is light to medium that also reminds me of Partagas cigars...one of my favorites. Nutmeg is coming through but not anywhere overpowering which I like..subtle nuances of these flavors are some of my favorites. The burn is very sharp and this tells me that somebody rolled this cigar very well.










2/3---coming into the second third there is no transition of flavor as it still carries the same consistant profile of the first third. This is not a complex cigar but it is very good with the flavor it gives off...the aroma of the smoke coming off this cigar is really good...I enjoy a cigar that gives off a nice scent that doesn't burn the eyes or overpower the senses both in my mouth or around my eyes. Again the burn is very good and as you can see from the ash it is strong..it is very close to the ash of a cuban cigar. Anytime you can get ahold of a cigar that doesn't get flaky or it stays as strong as you see this you KNOW you have something good...this cigar is not disappointing me anywhere. Impressive ash on this thing.


















3/3---I'm well into the last third and still enjoying this cigar. It is not full ( to me anyway...more medium than anything ) and still very consistant with a buttery taste coming into play. Nice change of flavor that compliments this cigar. Let me insert what I am drinking with this...should be no shock as Drambuie with this cigar is what the Doctor ordered here...it just compliments this cigar as if it were made for it..really good. I am retro haling more with this cigar than I usually do because I want to pick up as many flavors as I can and with me into it the retro hale is still gentle with no burning sensation at all and I'm barely mixing any air with the smoke...again, very impressive.










In conclusion I nubbed this cigar and I was surprised as to how it remained solid and tasty the whole way. I like this cigar and am going to say it is more Cuban than non cuban but even if it turns out to be non cuban I am anxious to see what this is. It is not a characteristic non cuban cigar and I won't be disappointed at all if it truly isn't a non cuban...it's a cigar that I will want to smoke again. Thank you for this opportunity and pleasure to smoke this one. I'd have to give this a solid 8.0...everybody hurry up so I can find out what this one is.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Cigar # 2
Beverage of choice is Iced Coffee
Smoking time was 65 minutes

Meet my dog Sig...He usually keeps me company...










The dry draw was a bit tight. My first impression was a sweet tobacco aroma. The construction good . Upon lighting I got nice notes of spice, "Part-like" spice, with a woodsy background










The second third the spice ramped up and withdrew at will. Creamy note filled the back of my throat and I was liking life.










Mid way through much of the flavor withdrew and woods filled the void. There was a moment that I got a bit bored......But not for long










Game on... for the final third. Everything was back in full force. Spice up the ying-yang, cream and woods in the background followed by a bit of nutmeg.










Sig was sorry to see it end...

Some ramblings. The room notes reminded me of some of my favorite Cubans. Sig too, likes Habanos. I got 2/3's into this and thought Cuban for sure. I then got spice at levels not usually achieved unless you are enjoying a P2...and had second thoughts.
My vote is Cuban
My memory isn't what it used to be, so I can't remember if this was the exact same size as #1...If so, I would not be surprised if wasn't the same stick but from different yrs. If I had to guess I would say between 99-03.
I would give this cigar a 7.9

I am probably wrong on all counts. I enjoyed this cigar regardless of origin...Thanks Dave


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

*Cigar:* Cigar One
*Date/ Time:* Tuesday, September 6, 2011 - 8:00 PM
*Location Smoked:* Dreary night on my front porch. 
*Drink:* English Breakfast Tea, with a bit of honey & a Diet Polar Orange Dry at the end (think orange ginger ale). 
*Time:* 50 minutes

Before I begin, I must apologize for the TERRIBLE pictures. I did not realize how bad they were until I uploaded them from my iPhone.

*First Third:*

Upon inspection of the cigar it seems to have good construction, and no problems with the initial draw. It has a darker wrapper - but that is in no way an indicator of origin as I have had both Cubans and Non-Cubans with the same shade.

Throughout the first third the flavors were quite heavy - lots of leather and some cocoa with an overall straight tobacco taste. The coca was not the same as chocolate, but almost a bitter sweet chocolate that was not enjoyable, but still tolerable enough that had I not been reviewing the cigar I still wouldn't have tossed it for a different stick.

*Picture (First Third):*










*Second Third:*

During the second third the straight tobacco taste faded away. The leather also seemed to mellow out - enough where it was still evidently present, but not so "in your face." The cocoa also mellowed, converting into a less bitter, more "chocolatley" flavor, almost like semi-sweet backing chocolate. Even still, the cocoa was an after thought, and the leather dominated the flavors.

*Picture (Second Third):*










*Final Third:*

In the final third all the flavors seemed to blend more, and with the blending became even more mellow. There was still a distinct leather flavor, though even more mellow than before. The cocoa became much sweeter, however, I had to really look for it to find it. A "woodsy" flavor also came into the picture. I have had this same flavor in many Cubans before, but usually not this late in the game, and it was less pronounced in this cigar than what I can usually taste.

*Picture (Final Third):*










*Final Observation / Closing Thoughts:*

I must say I wasn't the biggest fan of this cigar in the beginning, but I found myself enjoying it more and more as I smoked it. Although it made me think towards the very end, I am somewhat confident that this is not a Cuban. My main reasoning for this was the first third of the cigar - it was much more harsh than most Cubans I have smoked. That being said, this is probably a premium Non Cuban, it is definitely not a bundle stick (and if it is then it is a bargain).

*Cigar Rating:* 7 (would have been higher without the first third).

*Origin:* Non-Cuban.

David, thank you again for this opportunity. If nothing else it is giving me a good excuse to step away from the books and take a needed break from school.

Also, my buddy Phil approves (hopefully he will join the forum soon) - He was smoking an '07 H.Upmann PC while I was doing the review.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

*Cgari:* One
*Date/Time:* 13:55 09/07/11
*Location:* Front porch
*Drink:* Water
*Time:* 1 hr 40 mins

*First Third:* No pre-smoke inspection, although I can't help breathing in when I first bring the cigar to my lips to light it. The cigar is giving off a faint honey smell.

Upon lighting, the cigar is instantly woody, buttery and bready with just a hint of cocoa. There's a mild pepper on the retrohale but it subsides to a smooth and pleasing sensation in the nose. I'm getting the faintest touch of cedar and baking spices, and there's a little sweetness in the background. If left alone with no additional puffs, a leather taste creeps up on my palate. The aroma of the smoke is intoxicating. This cigar is on the mild side of being medium-bodied.

There's a really odd taste that wants to come through on the back of my tongue but it isn't fully there, it's just not developing... I'm having a hell of a time placing it, I want to say it's similar to the cookie dough taste of store-bought, sugary chocolate chip cookies. When I force air in across my tongue, though, it turns into a smokey oak similar to the taste left in your mouth from bourbon/whiskey.










*Second Third:* This cigar is definitely medium-bodied now, all the sensations have ramped up but it hasn't become overpowering. There's now a floral taste in my mouth and the cedar has definitely gotten stronger while the butter doesn't coat my mouth like it did earlier. The smoke is creamy.

Maybe it's just my mouth being funky but a lot of the cigars I've been smoking recently have been giving me varying degrees of mintiness, and this one is too - although it's very slight, and it's not always present.

The burn has been very inconsistent but it hasn't detracted from the cigar at all.










*Final Third:* I'm smoking very slowly but the cigar has gotten almost-harsh... Not to where it isn't enjoyable, but there's a bite where there wasn't before - and that said, it didn't stick around for long. A graham cracker flavor is left in my mouth most of the time, and the pepper is ever-present. The leather has stiffened up a bit, it's very woody now and the baking spice and chocolate are much more apparent on the outsides of my tongue. Towards the end I'm getting a tart lemony zing that wasn't anywhere to be found in the rest of the cigar.










*Final Observation:* This cigar is reminding me of a few that I've smoked before, but not completely. I'm going to be very interested to see what this turns out to be. I want to say Cuban but then I'll get a taste of something that leads me to think otherwise, so I've been second-guessing myself. Taken as a whole though I deem this...

*Cigar Rating:* 7.5

*Origin:* Cuban


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Cigar number two:

1:00PM
Raining, 57 degrees
My front porch
Smoke time: about an hour and 15 minutes
Beverage: Water

First third:

Here she is with White Cloud who brings clouds and rain for the crops,,,, totally appropriate for today's weather:










This cigar had some wrapper damage which I fixed with a little pectin, and a tight draw. So it started with some issues.

Pre-light smell was muted; just a little tobacco sweetness.

When I lit her up I got a woodsy sweet, almost heavy flavor. Chocolate undertones and straight-up tobacco. I like it!

1/2 inch in, the flavor fades out. I have noticed this with many cigars, I don't know why it happens. The taste disappears for a little bit, then comes back.

I give her a little nudge with my Boom tool to get more smoke.

This tastes like a JLP to me.

More wood, more straight tobacco.

First third summary: I like it so far and wish there was more smoke. It is simple and straightforward.

Second third:










You can see a few more cracks in the wrapper.

Raining harder now. This is great! No fire danger now for a while.

More simple dark tobacco taste, a little sweetness and a dash of cocao.

Hint of bakery spice.

I notice a little beetle on the underside of a morning glory leaf:










It's called a golden bug, and it looks just like it has been crafted by a jeweler, from pure, shiny gold with some flecks of green, maybe a quarter inch long. The picture does not do it justice.

2nd third conclusion: Not complex; this one comes right at you with pure tobacco goodness.

Third third:










The draw has loosened up and I am getting more smoke.

Flavor has mellowed and is now a little more smooth. The elements of the taste have melded, I'm not picking any one taste out.

Smoke is more creamy now.

Now it's getting near the end and a deep woodsy taste. A tiny bit of sandalwood slips in.

Last inch, wood, wood, wood.

And so it ends, pretty much right where it began.

Conclusion:

I really liked this cigar. It was not complex. It didn't have a lot of exotic flavors and twists and turns. But it did have consistency and was really nice to smoke on a rainy afternoon.

I'll rate her an 8.5

The first half of this one I was convinced it was Cuban and I'll stick with that.

Thanks so much David. This has been fun and I'm sure there will be some great discussion when the real identities are revealed.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

#2 Review

Prelight inspection is letting me see a couple of small veins running thru this yet otherwise smooth wrapper. It is in very good shape with no negative issues at all. I've let this sit in my favorite humidor and as I take it and do a cursory sniff....ahhhhhhh...barnyard scent that makes me happy. If this isn't a CC just from the smell then I can't wait til I start to smoke this.

First draws tell me to hold on to my hat...this is characteristic leather with a musky tobacco flavor and slight vegetal and wood....yeah baby, bring it home to Daddy. The smoke is cool and the aroma reminds me of a Cohiba...could it be?? Maybe even a RASS??

1/3---I'm into this about 6 draws and it's nice and smooth...good finish but not heavy where I usually like a CC to be somewhat heavy on the finish...I want it to linger but this one isn't lingering as much as I want it to. Retro hale is giving me that vegetal wood and musky profile and some leather. Almost to the end of the first third and I am still getting a cool taste and very flavorful tobacco w/wood notes and a very slight hint of some buttery 'twang'...the ash is nice and dark and is very strong...no flaking at all. Predominantly it's wood and leather and rich tobacco...I'm getting "twanged" here.










2/3---Coming into the second third the flavor is getting a bit deeper in flavor and add more buttery profile and the burn is sharp and straight...impressive. The finish on this cigar is still the same and I am wishing that it was a bit heavier on the palate but I'm not going to whine about it. The profile swirls around with all of the flavor of wood, leather, buttery creme....the butter never gets heavier and has a light taste to it where it never overshadows the tobacco and wood/leather taste.










3/3---I had to kick off the ash after this picture and smoked it down but let me say this...at the 2 inch mark the ash wouldn't drop even after shaking it...that tells me a lot as I had to "tap out" the ash on this. As I'm getting farther along the smoke is slightly giving me a harsh profile..but not anything to be alarmed at because I am drawing more to try and get other tastes....nope..same tastes as before and I take a nice sip of Drambuie and the flavor of this with the cigar is back on track..smooth. The profile of this size cigar with the inherent taste I was getting before has remained throughout and the buttery taste is less significant now as the tobacco flavor is a bit more pepper than wood now and I attribute that to this being a cigar that needs a bit more rest to it and had it not been for this last third of the cigar I'd have given it a higher mark....all things considered I still give it a 7.75 and if it finished as it started I could give it as high as 8.5.










Summary---I liked this cigar even more than #1 and if I was sent one of each...CC and NC then I have to say that #2 is Cuban and then give #1 a status of NC...but #1 is close enough to make me wonder.

I can't wait to see what these are...these are 2 cigars I will buy and for selfish reasons I'd like for both of them to be NC so I can buy them readily.

David....thank you so much for this and it's been fun and today of all days as I sit here remembering a dear friend it's given me a chance to think about her and how blessed my life is for knowing her and being able to take time to give thanks for so many blessings...including this cigar and for the person who made this all possible.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

*Cigar:* Two
*Date/Time:* 18:10 09/08/11
*Location:* Front porch
*Drink:* Water
*Time:* 1 hour 30 minutes

*First Third:* Woodsy aroma at the nose, and pepper and chocolate right at the first puff. Medium-bodied. Faint honey and fairly potent nuttyness on the tongue. Cedar and leather creep in after the first inch. There's an intense smokey oak flavor that rounds everything else out... This cigar isn't particularly complex, but what it does it does very well.










*Second Third:* Buttery popcorn and a sugary cookie have been introduced, as well as a straight-forward rich tobacco flavor. All the flavors from the first third are intensifying except for the pepper which is now almost gone, but the cigar is still medium-bodied. There are ample amounts of leather and wood on this. For as heavy as the flavors have gotten, the cigar still has a nice clean finish.










*Final Third:* There isn't much to add... This cigar stayed incredibly consistent although at times all the different flavors pushed their way to the forefront. One noticeable change in the final third was the smokey wood flavor which became ever-present. I hate writing such a short review but I'm not about to start attributing tastes to this cigar that aren't there, or expounding on the flavors that are.

Sorry about the final picture, it's dark enough to use the flash now.










*Final Observation:* I'm sure I've smoked this cigar before, but I can't place it. Despite the tastes NOT being Rube Goldberg-ian in their intricacies (I'm hoping that's the first time someone used that name in a cigar review) the cigar was very, very much in my wheelhouse and incredibly enjoyable. I want to thank Dave for giving me the opportunity to smoke two very good cigars and to participate in this fun little exercise - I really enjoyed it!

*Cigar Rating:* 9

*Origin:* Non-Cuban


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

*Cigar:* Cigar Two
*Date / Time:* Thursday, September 8, 2011; 9:15PM
*Location Smoked:* My frount porch on yet another raining night. No company tonight, but I was able to watch the football game on my computer. 
*Drink:* Coke Zero
*Time:* About an hour.

*First Third:*

Upon the first puff I immediately think Cuban - There is a bit of the familiar "twang" or sourness. Grass is also an overwhelming flavor that I picked up during the first few puffs. The grassiness continued to dominate through the first third, though it calmed down a bit throughout.

*Picture (First Third):*










*Second Third:*

During the second third the grassiness mellowed to an afterthought. Once this happened, a distinct citrus flavor came in with a bit of sourness that was tasted during the initial few puffs. The citrus was dominant for a while, but then a nice tobacco flavor came in - almost barn like.

*Picture (Second Third):*










*Final Third:*

During the final third of this cigar the citrus returned&#8230; with vengeance! It completely overpowered the earthy flavor, which was almost completely washed away. It wasn't until I burned off the excess tar (forgive me, I am drawing a blank on the name of the technique) that the earthy, barn taste came back. I actually wish I had burned the excess tar off earlier because it was unbelievable how good the end of the cigar was.

*Picture (Final Third):*










*Final Observation / Closing Thoughts:*

This cigar was a very good cigar. I likely would have given it an extra point on the rating if I have more of the amazing earthy taste at the end.

*Cigar Rating:* 8

*Origin:* Cuban

Thank you again, David. I am really looking forward to seeing the results, overall I enjoyed both cigars quite a bit.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Cigar: One
Date / Time: September 11 - 7:00pm
Location Smoked: Patio
Drink: Water
Time: 1 hour










Pre-light - Sweet tobacco. The pre-light draw is very tight

First 1/3 - Draw is tight but am still getting some smoke out. Initial flavor is cedar and sweet tobacco. If I had to guess after a couple puffs, I would say this is definitely cuban... A pretty severe crack opens up on the wrapper about 1/3 of the way down. Hopefully this will not affect the cigar. Aside from the draw issues, this is very enjoyable so far. Very smooth. Mild to Medium in flavor and body. Leather with a little bit of spice shines through in the background.










Second 1/3 - Ash stayed on for over an inch and a half. Draw is beginning to loosen up a bit and the smoke is increasing. Flavors have stayed about the same except for some dark chocolate/coffee sneaking through. Burn has gotten past the crack so no more issues there! I can't wait to hear that I am completely wrong, but there is a lot of twang in this cigar! A little stronger spice now and a little cinnamon. I'm really starting to like this cigar. Getting close to the last 1/3 of this cigar and I'm picking up a little bourbon on the nose. Going out on a limb here, but this reminds me of the Upmann profile.










Last 1/3 - Still pretty one-dimensional but has a lot of the flavors I really enjoy in a cigar. Still Mild to Medium and am getting a little grass/hay that I hadn't gotten previously. Spice is still there and not overpowering at all. This has been nice and smooth all the way through. Picked up a little vanilla right towards the end as well.










Final thoughts - This was a very nice milder cigar. I would have to say this is Cuban. I would rate it about 8.5.










I guess I'm the last one to finish up so I can't wait to see how we all did!

Thanks again David for putting this together!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:bump::bump::bump::bump::bump:

For the greatest taste test thread of all time! To David and all that participated!:first::first::first::first::first:
I really enjoyed participating in this and it was very well organized! Once again great job David thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

This is another bump-worthy thread


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Where is the part where we find out what the cigars were? Sorry if I missed that by scrolling too fast.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

JPinDC said:


> Where is the part where we find out what the cigars were? Sorry if I missed that by scrolling too fast.


I ask as well. Can we get a link?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Where is the part where we find out what the cigars were? Sorry if I missed that by scrolling too fast. 


I just bumped it up enjoy!


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Where is the part where we find out what the cigars were? Sorry if I missed that by scrolling too fast.
> 
> I just bumped it up enjoy!


thank you! Great read indeed.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JPinDC said:


> thank you! Great read indeed.


You sir are very welcome!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Where is the part where we find out what the cigars were? Sorry if I missed that by scrolling too fast.
> 
> I just bumped it up enjoy!


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...155-blind-taste-test-thread-discussion-5.html


----------

